# Lots of TiVos For Sale



## daxem (Jul 22, 2002)

I have a bunch of TiVos that I am looking to get rid of:

2 - Series 2 (I think they are the last Series 2 before the dual tuner)
2 - Humax Dvd Tivos (One with an upgraded 500GB HDD)
2 - TiVo HD

No lifetime on any of the boxes. I do have two or three TiVo Wireless G adapters. I have no idea what any of this is worth, but I want to get it out of my closet.


----------

